# My life has changed, new search



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Here I am again....just when I thought I had my life planned, God laughed.

I am now seeking a small place, 5 acres or so with the "perfect" house. Picky, picky, but for a reason.

My 98 year old grandmother will be joining me for her last years. She requires a first floor master bedroom with a bath. She is always cold so great heat is required. She is now blind so I would like to be able to wheel her chair in the sun each warm day.

I have an eight year old so we need space....space that allows me to care for her while allowing him to continue to be a great, noisy, active, little boy.

I would LOVE Ohio but as close as possible. We could do a land contract, owner finance with a significant percentage down.

Thank you for anyone with leads. I have been looking at homes in the suburbs but it turns my stomach to think I have to totally give up my dream again. 

Terri


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you have difficulty finding what you seek, I'd recommend you choose an area you really like, allow for a radius you set, and take a trip there. While there, stop in where there are some local folks, a cafe for example. Ask them if they could refer a good Agent to you. Once you have a Buyer's Agent working for you, finding that property will be a lot easier. They go through everything on the MLS, all the FSBO's, and are usually very familiar with their areas.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You might want to say what price range you are looking for.


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Ohio is big, is there any place in particular? How close would you need to be to hospitals or a major city?


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Quiet,

Good morning. Maw will be 98 in March, I am not worried about hospitals anymore. She practically lives in a hospital bed, so maybe I should be thinking about that. 

I love Amish country in Ohio but very expensive, Logan area is the same. I think the only part of Ohio that I would avoid is the Northern area. Too close to Cleveland and the lakes for my old bones.


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, Holmes county and surrounding areas are expensive. There are lots of nice areas and communities south of I-70, though I would personally stay away from the Dayton and Cincinnati metro areas because of land prices and look further east. You didn't state your budget, but I'm sure you can find a few acres and a suitable house for your family for less than $100K in many of these communities. Perhaps you could narrow down your choices by choosing an amenity that is important to you (a particular city, church denomination, school, Tim Horton's?), decide how far your are willing to be from it, and then use a compass to draw a circle with that radius around that amenity and start exploring the communities within that circle.

QuietInTheLand


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Quiet, I am now in the suburbs of Canal Winchester. 
I have not found anything under 100K...
I will try your suggestion.

I did contact a realtor in Adair/ Casey County, Kentucky area and I hope he is able to find us something.


----------



## quietintheland (Jan 10, 2013)

KentuckyDreamer,

Perhaps not in Canal Winchester itself, but I quick browse on Trulia.com shows a few properties with a 2+ acres and a house within 10 miles of Canal Wincester for less than $150K:

http://www.trulia.com/for_sale/Cana...ILY_HOME,MOBILE|MANUFACTURED,FARM|RANCH_type/

Monroe County is pretty - it's in the SE part of the state and affordable. You could try contacting one of the realtors at swisslands.com (Swiss Lands Realty). 

In Kentucky, Casey County/Liberty is nice, with it's Amish and Old Order Mennonite population. You might also consider looking around the Crab Orchard area, which has the advantage of being close the interstate and a reasonable drive to Lexington.

QuietInTheLand


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://lexington.craigslist.org/reo/3528531742.html
don't know if this will help. You can put another propane wall heater in the bedroom for gran if you needed to. I also saw a couple nice places near Paintville in the eastern KY CL, but didn't say owner carry.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

There's usually places 100k or less around the Chillicothe area.


----------

